# Output shaft excessive play



## I T8 I (Mar 27, 2015)

Just need a few opinions on what this could be , I will have a video on here shortly , the clunking I have been experiencing has been coming from here the noise is in the housing of the transfer case in sure


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

What year? Auto or manual?


----------



## I T8 I (Mar 27, 2015)

http://www.mediafire.com/watch/ii7dxux86yjizad
It's an automatic 4l60e 2006


----------



## I T8 I (Mar 27, 2015)

Anyone ?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Sorry can't help you with an auto. I do know with a manual that both ends of shafts like the input shaft have to be supported by bearings (in the case of a M6 input the pilot bearing) or the shaft will wobble.


----------



## Drbfa1 (Sep 21, 2016)

My output shaft is worn down in my m6, do you think 1. That would cause bad vibes at higher speeds? 2. Would the end of the output shaft be worn from the pilot bearing? Or is it a separate bearing? (in the case of a M6 input the pilot bearing) or the shaft will wobble.[/QUOTE]


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Drbfa1 said:


> My output shaft is worn down in my m6, do you think 1. That would cause bad vibes at higher speeds? 2. Would the end of the output shaft be worn from the pilot bearing? Or is it a separate bearing? (in the case of a M6 input the pilot bearing) or the shaft will wobble.


Not sure I understand the question. The OUTPUT shaft is visible (with the drive shaft off) inside the back of the transmission and shouldn't wobble as it's fully supported by internal bearings. 

The pilot bearing fits in the end of the engine crankshaft and supports one end of the transmission INPUT shaft. The other end of it is supported with a bearing in the transmission. With the trans off the car the input shaft has a slight amount of play as one end isn't supported in the pilot bearing. If the end of input shaft end is worn that's a problem. Usually that happens when a pilot bearing has gone bad. Pilot bearings should be replaced whenever slave or clutch work is done as a preventative measure. If you go to AutoZone you can "rent" a blind hole puller and get it out fairly easily.


----------



## putoofacee (Dec 3, 2016)

svede1212 said:


> Not sure I understand the question. The OUTPUT shaft is visible (with the drive shaft off) inside the back of the transmission and shouldn't wobble as it's fully supported by internal bearings.
> 
> The pilot bearing fits in the end of the engine crankshaft and supports one end of the transmission INPUT shaft. The other end of it is supported with a bearing in the transmission. With the trans off the car the input shaft has a slight amount of play as one end isn't supported in the pilot bearing. If the end of input shaft end is worn that's a problem. Usually that happens when a pilot bearing has gone bad. Pilot bearings should be replaced whenever slave or clutch work is done as a preventative measure. If you go to AutoZone you can "rent" a blind hole puller and get it out fairly easily.


I got a rebuilt t56 due to input shaft had lot of play and really expensive rebuilt it by my local transmission shop. Pilot bearing was gone. New lvl 2 monster clutch along with the transmission and pilot bearing. 

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

putoofacee said:


> I got a rebuilt t56 due to input shaft had lot of play and really expensive rebuilt it by my local transmission shop. Pilot bearing was gone. New lvl 2 monster clutch along with the transmission and pilot bearing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


Great.....but this thread was about an automatic 4l60e


----------

